# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Tropical Fish Emergencies >  Can anyone help please

## t3wrc

I have just started keeping tropical fish but filter is not big enough. I purchased a boyu ef20 external filter this has 4 layers top 1 has foam second has small things like cotton and bottom 2 have nothing I really need advice on what to put in many thanks


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

Hi and welcome to fish-keeping.com 

First thing we need to know is what size your tank is and what fish you have ?

There are many filter pads and media balls that can be used like nitrate/nitrite media which would help your levels, there are Activated Carbon pads which helps to eliminate unwanted organic and synthetic substances from your aquarium water.

Just need a bit more on the tank before we can help

Regards Gary

----------


## t3wrc

Thanks for your reply my tank is 260lt and I have just got 2 angels 6 neon 3 guppy and a couple of plattys got 4 levels in filter thanks 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

Sounds nice mate

I would add the Boyu Bio Ceramic Rings 500g in the 3rd tray its a mix of activated carbon and ceramic rings which will need to be changed once every 3 to 4 months or there about they are around £8 a bag but make sure you Rinse them first.

This should be ok for what you have in the tank, the top 2 trays with the foam filter and poly filter will need cleaning once a month to keep the water in top condition.

If you focus on keeping the water right, then the fish will thrive for years to come, don't over feed your fish and please do some research on the hobby

We are always around to help were we can

Regards 

Gary

----------


## t3wrc

Thankyou so much for your advise hope I can get it right 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

> Thankyou so much for your advise hope I can get it right


Hope to see you back on here again soon ....and with only good news  :Wink:

----------


## t3wrc

I'm shore I will I love keeping fish and it's a great site thanks

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk

----------

*Gary R* (21-01-2016)

----------


## Gary R

Just to add make sure you get a good Water Testing kit as this is a must have, you need to be testing for Ammonia, Nitrites, and Nitrates these are the main three for fish waste then you have PH, GH and KH which will need to be tested.

A good all round test kit I find to be good is the NT LABS aquarium multi-test kit cost around £18 for 200 tests

Hope this helps

----------


## t3wrc

OK thankyou will do gary

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk

----------


## lost

It has been said we are water keepers especially marine, as gary has said look after your water and your fish should thrive welcome to fk

----------


## t3wrc

Lot to learn but hope I get it right

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

Hi 
Did you get your filter sorted out in the end and if so is every think alright now ?

Regards Gary

----------

